# Trucks and ATVs and following the Rules (a brief)



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The trucks and the ATVs tear up everything over here in southwest Wyoming. 

We should ban all trucks and ATVs on any road that's not paved.

Note: I'm fat and lazy, but like to walk.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Trucks and ATVs and following the rules (a brief)*

I agree.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Trucks and ATVs and following the rules (a brief)*



dkhntrdstn said:


> I agree.


Geeze, I was just kiddin' about being fat and lazy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Trucks and ATVs and following the rules (a brief)*



wyogoob said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.
> ...


Im not.Im fat and lazy.I hate to walk.That why I got a four wheeler and a duck boat. so no more walking. :mrgreen:


----------



## Snaggle (Jan 17, 2011)

I guess I stirred the bees nest with my ATV post!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Snaggle said:


> I guess I stirred the bees nest with my ATV post![/quote
> 
> na, just a slow news day. Most of us will argue about ATV's on any old day.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Note: I'm fat and lazy, but like to walk.


Have you seen how much damage to the environment a single person walking off-road can do?

I've climbed Grand Teton a couple times and if you approach it via the main trail that takes you up the canyon between Middle and Grand, you eventually reach a saddle--which by the way has a crapper up there with the best view of any crapper I've had the pleasure of using. But I digress; there's a ranger who camps out on the saddle ridge and tells hikers not to step on the fragile high-mountain fauna, but to hope from rock to rock. So I did!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Note: I'm fat and lazy, but like to walk.
> ...


Yeah, yeah, you don't want to turn any rocks over up on the Tetons...bad things underneath.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> you don't want to turn any rocks over up on the Tetons...bad things underneath.


Haha, I think that's whythey installed the crapper. 









The worst I've seen was at a high camp while climbing Aconcagua in South America. There's no cover, impossible to dig. So EVERY rock you turn over you find evidence that you're not the first to turn over that rock! -)O(-


----------

